# Forum sluggish - email problem



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

There seems to be a mail service problem on _saxontheweb.net_ server.

I have not received mail sent to admin (at) (_the above domain_) for past 12 hours. The last scheduled outgoing email message from the SOTW Forum was sent out 6 hours ago (but perhaps there were none after that scheduled).

While the problem being currently fixed there will be some update and back-up tasks run on the server. This has slowed down the response time for the forum for the past hour and will continue for another hour.

Please, do not execute extensive forum searches meanwhile.

Thanks for your patience,


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

I couldn't access the site for several hours today.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

nor could I or one other user I know of, kept getting the database error message.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Same here.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Software update*

My techie guy needed to update programs in order to solve the email problem.
In the process he uploaded also the latest version of MySQL database sw because there were some security updates.
Unfortunately he did not restart the MySQL server. I found out when I got back from big band practice.

I am sorry of the inconvenience,

___________________________
BTW, my incoming email is working again. So, the techie guy (my son) did something good.


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

I can almost guarantee you that no one overused the Search function while you were correcting the problem.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Fred said:


> I can almost guarantee you that no one overused the Search function while you were correcting the problem.


The Search function is available for all forum users, but all forum users do not necessarily use it. :twisted: 
Is this what you are trying to say, Fred?


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> While the problem being currently fixed there will be some update and back-up tasks run on the server. This has slowed down the response time for the forum for the past hour and will continue for another hour.
> 
> *Please, do not execute extensive forum searches meanwhile.*
> 
> Thanks for your patience,


Of course not . . . just reassuring you that the readership cares deeply about your requests and refrained - difficult as it was for many - from overtaxing the Search function until you said it was OK.

That, plus using the Search function must be related to asking for directions. And you know how some folks hate to do that!


----------

